# 2007 SM Calendar submission INFO



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*Please read entire post!*

Just a heads up, in preparation of the 2007 SM members calendar please get your pictures ready now.

DO NOT send them to me now! In a couple of weeks I will start accepting the submissions and will post instruction on how to send them to me at that time.

*Some things to know in advance...*

1. Digital pictures only (sorry I just dont have time to receive prints and scan them myself, but you can scan and send the file)
2. the larger the better, ideal image size is 2300 x 1800 pixels
3. ideal DPI is 200
4. please choose 2-3 of your favorite ONLY
5. if you have multiple Malts and would like the chance of all of them being in the calendar please have a pic of all of them together or only one may be chosen
6. .PNG image format preferred, then .JPG , then .PSD
7. Submit your dog(s) name, age, weight (not required) and city, state they reside
8. Have fun with the pics, any subject or background, serious or goofy, clean or dirty

*Please note:* not all submissions can/will be used. I choose the best based off quality, clarity, size and resolution, basically what will work best for the calendar. Please do not feel bad if your picture is not chosen, I try my best to change up the pups from year to year. Only 1 Malt will be chosen for each month

*Cover art work*

Last year we had a collage that LadyM worked hard on and someone else (sorry having a brain fart at the moment) helped with towards the end. If LadyM wants to do it again this year it would be great but I know she is busy and maybe has the template she used and someone else can take over. Its basically a collage of as many malts as we can get from here on the cover so that more are included than just the 12 inner months. Please discuss in this thread who may be interested in doing it.

Again, this is just a heads up, do NOT start sending pics yet, please just start preparing for the submission date. Also please post any question in the thread.

Thanks,
Joe

some info that may help...



> Resolution and DPI are often used interchangeably, but they are quite different. Knowing the difference between them will enable you to get the most from CafePress.com's services.
> 
> Any digital image is composed of pixels. The pixels are the small colored square dots that can sometimes be seen when images are enlarged too much, or if you look at your screen close enough. Resolution is the number of pixels in the horizontal direction by the number of pixels in the vertical direction. For example, a picture with 1200 pixels at the horizontal direction and 2100 pixels at the vertical direction would have a resolution of 1200 x 2100 pixels (pronounced 1200 by 2100 pixels).
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i should be able to do the cover again..i have a feeling there will be more malts this year and same as above..if u have more than one malt please submit for cover a pic of all together or the best u can..does not need to be a large photo for the cover


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, one thing that will help is to know the finished size. Someone may send a great pic but it may be a square and I'm not sure it would work in a calendar that has a rectangular format... ??


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

here is a couple of images from last years calendar for those of you who have never seen it...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ummm...what is the *smallest* size you are willing to accept?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yipeee























I absolutely adore this-year's calendar.







You did an amazing job.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Joe, one thing that will help is to know the finished size. Someone may send a great pic but it may be a square and I'm not sure it would work in a calendar that has a rectangular format... ??[/B]


oops, i edited my first post, ideal resolution is 2300 X 1800 pixels which equals 11.5 inches X 9 inches





> ummm...what is the *smallest* size you are willing to accept?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can send any size but if i have to resize them too far up most of the time quality is lost and they cant be used, just send the largest you can


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

do you get to choose what month your interested in? or is it just luck?

also, can you have another pet in the photo too or just your malt?

and, how much are the calenders, i'm going to have to buy one if mishkin gets in









thanks


felicity


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

Question, pixels of 2300 - 1800 is the setting on your camera?? Dpi 200 is also on your camera?? Do y ou need to resize image on computer?? Happy to hear that there is going to be another calendar. I just loved lasts years.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jaimie, I would love to have Paris on the cover again. When do you want to start receiving pictures?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i made an email account just for this so send ur pics to *[email protected] start n e time*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Question regarding the size.
Wondering if the photos I "crop" then do the adjustment to correct pixel/resolution in my photo program then save to my file is acceptable? ..or will doing so "distort" the final product?

A couple I did crop and checked size/pixel.. showed one of the deminsions a bit over the 2300 pixels..more like 2400-2500. Do I need to fine toon?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dont crop ..send in the original...its best..joe said the bigger the better


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OK another question...







I have a couple of photos I love of Naddie but so much background...and so the reason for my earlier question of cropping in the photo program. So now I know I should not do that. ...but question...
What if I cut the original photo down a bit before scanning? So the "original" is already cut back.. can I do that ?...then enlarge to the advised pixels? Meaning, instead of the present 4x6 I cut to a 3x5 before loading into the file?
You can see I'm not too "bright" when it comes to end results with these photo techy things...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> OK another question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terry, when you say 4 x 6, is that just an example of size or the actual size? A 4 x 6 would not likely hold up when enlarging to the size needed for the calendar. Do you have the original digital file? If the file is quite large enough to begin with, you have more flexibility with cropping and it still holding up.

I'm actually at a commercial photo studio this week for my job so any questions... I can ask a place full of pros.

EDIT: I just asked them your question, Terry. If you do have a 4 x 6 and it was not taken with a digital camera, you can enlarge it if you have the negative. ... not from the pic itself... but from the negative....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok..so I understand correctly... I don't have a digital camera...so all are prints 4x6 .
So I can't use any of them to send for the calendar ? Meaning I can't scan to my photo program and enlarge and save to file ( after enlarging to there to the correct pixel )to be sent to Joe? 
I have to take negative..have developed to a large photo say 5x7 or 8x10..then scan.. then save that on the computer to send to Joe?
Gad I am thick when it comes to this stuff!








Am I the only one left in the world who doesn't have a digital camera LOL?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Ok..so I understand correctly... I don't have a digital camera...so all are prints 4x6 .
> So I can't use any of them to send for the calendar ? Meaning I can't scan to my photo program and enlarge and save to file ( after enlarging to there to the correct pixel )to be sent to Joe?
> I have to take negative..have developed to a large photo say 5x7 or 8x10..then scan.. then save that on the computer to send to Joe?
> Gad I am thick when it comes to this stuff!
> ...


Yes, that is correct. If you enlarge the actual photo, the quality will not be very good at all.

I asked the pros here and they all said that you should have the negative enlarged and scanned (not a print) by a professional lab and email that. They said you are going to lose quality if you go through so many steps of getting the image made and then scanning it.

Since the calendar is 9 x 11.5 you should have it blown up to very close to that size.

You gotta get a digital camera. They are soooo easy to use and you can take a zillion pics and see them right away, etc. They are wonderful!! You'll be hooked, I promise!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OK I'm lost...





























If I have the photo lab just enlarge a negative .. and you say not do a print.. what do I actually end up with to e-mail to Joe?.... I guess I don't get by doing that...how Joe ends up with anything but an enlarged negative.
If I did an 8x 10 photo from a neg.. and scanned to my computer... then enlarged to the correct size with pixels in correct portion.. wouldn't that decently "reproduce"?
Were all the photos in last years calendars from digital cameras?
I know the digitals are the thing..but honestly I like the 35 mm camera for sharing prints as I do with most I take. I know the quality for computer sharing is better with digital but any prints from digitals that I've seen I didn't think were as nice as with 35 mm. Maybe it is the quality of camera/or printers that I've seen.
guess it is good to have one of each


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Am I the only one left in the world who doesn't have a digital camera LOL?[/B]


haha...I just bought one Wednesday. Now all I need to do is figure out how to use it. 

As far as the quality of the pictures after being printed...I believe it depends on the camera and printer. I know the printer we bought our daughter for college makes great pictures. I couldn't tell the difference.

I'm sure I'm going to have questions about the pixels and sizing...it is really confusing to me, too. Hopefully, one of these days I will get the hang of this.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> OK another question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you just have to try different things. one thing you can do is just fill the background with color in photo shop or something instead of cropping. why don't you just scan the picture as is and email to one of us so we can see what can be done !! what size it will come out as and if the quality is good in the first place. scan using the highest resolution on the scanner and don't resize anything. I think for the cover there is no problem but for the page it needs to be really clear. 

Edit : by the way I don't have any new pictures







bad timing. Sparkey's hair is out of control and we are going grooming next week but he will be real short. by the middle or end of October he should be looking normal. I'll send an old picture and if he doesn't make it it's fine, I'll love to see all your fufflies in the calendar.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Some more questions lol

how are the photo's selected for the calender? is it just random?

and are there any requirements, like does the background have to be free from clutter?


thanks


felicity


----------



## bellasmommy2 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have nothing to contribute really, but I did want to say what a great idea this is! I'm new here so I'd never seen the calendar - so excited! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I have nothing to contribute really, but I did want to say what a great idea this is! I'm new here so I'd never seen the calendar - so excited! Thanks for doing this![/B]


What do you mean you have nothing to contribute







you better send a picture


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> OK I'm lost...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to have the lab scan the negative rather than the print and send that to Joe. That is what the photographers at the studio I'm working at today said to do.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is the website for the 2006 calendar for those who haven't seen it.

http://www.cafepress.com/spoiledmaltese.33240038


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so excited!!









Thank you Joe, Jaimie & Sher (plus any others I missed) for helping with this!!!
















We missed out last year because I didn't get my act together & get my photo's submitted, but I'm going to be a good mummy this year & submit our photos, keep our fingers & paws crossed & hope for the best!!

Regardless of whether we get in or not - I'll be ordering a calendar this time for sure!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump


i'll be posting the email address for submissions this weekend most likely so be getting them ready, be sure to read the first post for the guidelines


Joe


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I tried to attach pictures to Joe and Jaime twice recently ...but each time they came back to me undeliverable. The second time I even zipped the pictures incase they were too big to send for some reason. The pics are around 2300 x ?3000(something close this). is there a trick or something I'm missing?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I tried to attach pictures to Joe and Jaime twice recently ...but each time they came back to me undeliverable. The second time I even zipped the pictures incase they were too big to send for some reason. The pics are around 2300 x ?3000(something close this). is there a trick or something I'm missing?[/B]


I think your problem is the email address it's G as in gmail not Q as in qmail..
TRY THAT..
gOOD lUCK,
aNDREA~


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

wow i just seen last years calendar and how neat it was seeing some familiar fluffbutts thier..
I see its from cafepress and ive orderd from them several times as well.. Too bad they didnt make weekly engagement calendars, that would make sooo much more room for even more fluffbutts.. 
Do they have the birthdays of all our baby's dated?


----------

